# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ελευσίνας - ΟΛΕ (Elefsis - EPA report)

## George

Λοιπόν νέα από Ελευσίνα και Σκαραμαγκά: 

ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ: Στις ντάνες βρίσκονται οι γνωστοί γνώριμοι και για όσους δεν το ξέρουν σε ντάνες είναι και τα OCEAN COUNTESS (δίπλα στο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ), το DUCHESS M. και το EGNATIA III. Το POSEIDONIA είναι χωμένο κάπου ανάμεσα σε αυτά. Στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας εξακολουθεί να είναι το GOLDEN PRINCE ενώ στη δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων Lamda βρίσκεται το AQUA JEWEL ακέραιο προς το παρόν. Χθες (18/1) σε μία από τις δεξαμενές των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας ήταν το JET FERRY το οποίο όμως σήμερα (19/1) την έκανε.

ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑΣ: Στη δεξαμενή είναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ενώ το κουφάρι έχει πλέον και το τρίτο deck έτοιμο και λείπει το φουγάρο. Επίσης να πω ότι ξεκίνησαν να του βάζουν και τα τζάμια.

Αυτά!!

----------


## George

27/01/2005: Στις ντάνες όλοι οι μόνιμοι θαμόνες και στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας δεξαμενισμένο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

28/01/2005: Έφυγε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από τα ναυπηγεία Ελυσίνας και δεξαμενίστηκε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ. 

Μέσα σε όλα αυτά να προσθέσω ότι στο κουφάρι μπήκαν όλα τα τζάμια εκτός από της γέφυρας. Επίσης ότι το AQUA είναι σταθερά στη δεξαμενή των Lamda απείραχτο ενώ από ψηλά σήμερα είδα και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που έμοιαζε να έχει προσαράξει στα αβαθή λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας. 8O  8O

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέα παρουσία στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας το *EUROPA PALACE*, παρέα με τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ Β.

Φαντάζεστε θέαμα, τα δύο μεγαθήρια δίπλα-δίπλα στην χειμερινή τους ...κούρα περιποίησης ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Με βαση την παραπανω πλωτη δεξαμενη εχει δημιουργηθει μια νεα ντανα (οπως φαινεται και στη φωτο του Αποστολου) που περιλαμβανει τα : Aegean I, Duchess M,Media V και απο την αλλη μπαντα της δεξαμενης το τσιμενταδικο Πολικος.

----------


## nautikos

Και απο την πισω πλευρα της πλωτης δεξαμενης βρισκεται το τσιμενταδικο *Πολικος*. Μην ξεχναμε και τα φορτηγα, πλοια ειναι και αυτα... :Very Happy: . 

Επισης να προσθεσω οτι κοντα στο σημειο αυτο εχει αρχισει εδω και μερικες βδομαδες το κοψιμου του μικρου φορτηγου *Βασιλικη*, ηδη το κομοδεσιο του εχει ''φυγει''. Προκειται για ενα μικρο φορτηγακι του γνωστου τυπου _Mini Bulk_, μιας σειρας 50 περιπου κομματιων που ειχε παραγγειλει στο τελος του '60 ο αειμνηστος _Γ.Λιβανος_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...οτι κοντα στο σημειο αυτο εχει αρχισει εδω και μερικες βδομαδες το κοψιμου του μικρου φορτηγου *Βασιλικη*, ηδη το κομοδεσιο του εχει ''φυγει''..


Φίλε μήπως αναφέρεσαι σε *AYTO* που βρίσκεται μπροστά στην πλώρη του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ???

----------


## Νικόλας

να κάνω μια ερώτηση το BARI EXPRESS δεν είναι αυτό πίσω του στιν παραπάνο foto t ESPRESSO VENEZIA???

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε μήπως αναφέρεσαι σε *AYTO* που βρίσκεται μπροστά στην πλώρη του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ???


Οχι αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι το καμμενο *Slops* που πιο πριν σαπιζε στην Κυνοσουρα. Το φορτηγακι για το οποιο μιλαω ειναι ακριβως πισω απο το *Slops*.




> να κάνω μια ερώτηση το BARI EXPRESS δεν είναι αυτό πίσω του στιν παραπάνο foto t ESPRESSO VENEZIA???


Οπως εχουμε ξαναπει ειναι το θρυλικο *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*. Το *Μπαρι Εξπρες* υπαρχει πλεον μονο στα ονειρα μας.

----------


## Apostolos

> Φίλε μήπως αναφέρεσαι σε *AYTO* που βρίσκεται μπροστά στην πλώρη του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ???


Όχι σε αυτό. Ο φίλος Finnpartner έχει σχετική φώτο απο το κόψιμο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το υπό μετασκευή *HELLENIC MASTER* της HSW, μεθόρμισε από το *μόλο ΔΕΗ* στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.

Επίσης όπως ήδη μας είπε ο φίλος *jumpman,* το *ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ* βρίσκεται στην Ελευσίνα, όπως και τα *HIGH SPEED 4 & 5*.

----------


## rom

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ  ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ. ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ  ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΙΔΙΩΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ. ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ? ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ.

----------


## nautikos

Σιγουρα το οτι καποιο πλοιο ειναι παροπλισμενο, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι εγκαταλελειμενο. Επομενως σιγουρα καποια αδεια απαιτειται απο τον ιδιοκτητη, εκπροσωπο του η τον υπευθυνο φυλαξης του. Αν ειναι καποιο παρατημενο στην τυχη του λογικα μπορεις να ανεβεις πανω αρκει να μην εχεις τιποτα τραβηγματα με λιμενικο κτλ, ποτε δεν ξερεις...

Εσυ ποιο πλοιο ενδιαφερεσαι να επισκεφτεις, δεν μας ειπες :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα πρωι πρωι με τη δροσουλα τα *Highspeed 1* & *Highspeed 3* πηγαν στα _Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας_ για να ανανεωθουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *CORAL* στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mετά από πολύ καιρό στη ράδα, κάποια σημάδια ...ζωής διακρίνονται στο *SERENADE*, μιας και εκπέμπει η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου.

----------


## nautikos

> Επισης να προσθεσω οτι κοντα στο σημειο αυτο εχει αρχισει εδω και μερικες βδομαδες το κοψιμου του μικρου φορτηγου *Βασιλικη*, ηδη το κομοδεσιο του εχει ''φυγει''. Προκειται για ενα μικρο φορτηγακι του γνωστου τυπου _Mini Bulk_, μιας σειρας 50 περιπου κομματιων που ειχε παραγγειλει στο τελος του '60 ο αειμνηστος _Γ.Λιβανος_.


Για λιγους που μπορει να τους ενδιαφερει, το πλοιο απο κει που ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση χρονια, ετοιμο για scrap και ειχαν αρχισει να του κοβουνε την υπερκατασκευη στου Σαββα, βρισκεται σε καρναγιο του Περαματος και δεξαμενιζεται.:shock::shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Πωωωωςς;;;;;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος έφυγε από το Πέραμα και δεξαμενίζεται στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία φώτο σημερινή από την Ελευσίνα, αφιερωμένη αυτή τη φορά στους φίλους *Leo* και *Polykas*.

Από θέμα φωτισμού βέβαια είναι τραγικές τόσο αυτή όσο και η φώτο του Έλυρου, μιας και ο ήλιος φώτιζε τα πλοία από την αριστερή τους πλευρά (πρωί γαρ) και εγώ φωτογράφιζα από την δεξιά.

Δεν πειράζει, την επόμενη φορά θα πάω απόγευμα..... :Wink: 

ELYROS_REGENT SKY.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Μικρούλης ο Έλυρος μπροστα στο Regent Sky... :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ φίλτατε Εσπρέσσο. Θα απαντήσω με λόγια Roi " εκπληκτική ".

----------


## polykas

*H ντάνα σιγά--σιγά μεγαλώνει.*

*Ελευσίνα 6-9-08.*

4-8.jpg












4-89.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

να κανω μια ερωτηση φιλε polyka?αν δεν κανω λαθος βλεπω το παναγια κρημνιωτισσα στις φωτογραφιες σου.γιατι δεν παμε εκει και το παναγια γιασσου ,που το εχουμε στο πειραια και το καμαρωνουμε?και μια δευτερη ερωτηση,το κρημνιωτισα γιατι εκοψε αποτομα τα δρομολογια?

----------


## mastrovasilis

*Λιμάνι Ελευσίνας: Παράταση ενός έτους για την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος Life*

Το αρμόδιο γραφείο της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για το περιβάλλον και το πρόγραμμα Life, ενέκρινε την αναθεώρηση του σχεδίου για την υλοποίηση του έργου, που προώθησε ο ΟΛΕ Α.Ε., προκειμένου να ξεπεραστούν εμπόδια και αγκυλώσεις από το παρελθόν, που δημιουργούσαν καθυστερήσεις στην υλοποίησή του.
Συγκεκριμένα ο ΟΛΕ Α.Ε., με νέο διαγωνισμό, όρισε νέο σύμβουλο έργου, αφού διαπιστώθηκαν ελλείψεις στην υποβληθείσα ενδιάμεση έκθεση.
Έτσι, η υλοποίηση του έργου παρατείνεται για χρονική περίοδο 48 μηνών, από 1/10/2005 στις 30/09/2009, ενώ παράλληλα τροποποιείται το σχετικό άρθρο της συμφωνίας, που εκχωρεί τις αρμοδιότητες της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Δυτικής Αττικής και του Δήμου Ασπροπύργου, στο δίκτυο Μεσόγειος SOS, εταίρου του έργου.
Το ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα LIFE Περιβάλλον «Συνεργατική Περιβαλλοντική Αναγέννηση σε Πόλεις - Λιμάνια: Ο Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας το 2020», έχει στόχο την περιβαλλοντική ανάπλαση της παράκτιας αστικής περιοχής της Ελευσίνας, με μεθοδευμένη επένδυση στο κοινωνικό κεφάλαιο, μέσω μιας συνεργατικής δράσης που εμπλέκει ενεργά όλους τους κοινωνικούς εταίρους, για την περιβαλλοντική αποκατάσταση της περιοχής, το μέλλον και την βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
Ο ΟΛΕ Α.Ε. είναι ο τελικός δικαιούχος του προγράμματος και νομικά υπεύθυνος προς την ΕΕ για τη διαχείριση του έργου και επί μέρους υπεύθυνος για την υλοποίηση των δράσεων «Περιβαλλοντικής Διαχείρισης Λιμένα» και του «Συστήματος Παρακολούθησης Επικίνδυνων Φορτίων», έχοντας ήδη υλοποιήσει το σύστημα παρακολούθησης φορτίων πλοίων.

πηγή. Marinenews

----------


## polykas

*Το Ιεράπετρα στην Ελευσίνα για μπανάκι....*

----------


## polykas

> *Το Ιεράπετρα στην Ελευσίνα για μπανάκι....*


*Παρέα με το Ίκαρος Παλλάς...*

----------


## sylver23

Η ΓNΩMOΔOTIKH Επιτροπή για θέματα Ανέλκυσης, Απομάκρυνσης ή Εξουδετέρωσης Ναυαγίων ενέκρινε ομόφωνα, στο σύνολό της, την πρόταση - εισήγηση του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ελευσίνας Α.Ε., Αθ. Πέππα, για την ανέλκυση των πρώτων έξι ναυαγίων, εκ των δεκαπέντε συνολικά που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή, με τη διαδικασία του ανοικτού πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού.  Πρόκειται για ναυάγια που βρίσκονται στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και που η απομάκρυνσή τους –σύμφωνα με την εισήγηση του κ. Πέππα– πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα για λόγους που σχετίζονται με την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας και την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
..................................................  .........................................
Η πρόταση του κ. Πέππα αφορά σε πρώτη φάση τα ναυάγια των δεξαμενόπλοιων «Ιωάννης» 998 κοχ (βρίσκεται σε ελάχιστο βάθος 3,2 μέτρων), «Αγ. Νικόλαος» 999,23 κοχ (βρίσκεται σε ελάχιστο βάθος 8 μέτρων), των επιβατηγών «City of Myconos» 4.548 κοχ (βρίσκεται σε ελάχιστο βάθος 2 μέτρων), «City of Hydra» 895 κοχ (βρίσκεται σε ελάχιστο βάθος 7,5 μέτρων), του επιβατηγού - οχηματαγωγού «Mediterranean Sky» (ημιβυθισμένο), και του πλοίου «Aλκηστις» 627,06 κοχ (βρίσκεται σε ελάχιστο βάθος 5,2 μέτρων).

περισσοτερα http://news.pathfinder.gr/finance/shipping/514203.html

----------


## panthiras1

¶ρθρο για την Ελευσίνα, έχει η σημερινή "Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία". Βεβαιώνει τις ανελκύσεις που αναφέρει ο sylver23
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=65904484

----------


## polykas

*Στα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά παίρνει το μπανάκι το Maxim Gorkiy.*

----------


## sylver23

Ρύπανση από καύσιμο (fuel oil), διαμέτρου εκατό μέτρων και συνολικής επιφάνειας περίπου δύο (02) χιλιάδων τετραγωνικών μέτρων σε διασπορά, προκλήθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή αγκυροβολίου λιμένα Ελευσίνας, κατά την διάρκεια εφοδιασμού του Φ/Γ «PANAGIS K» σημαίας Μπαχάμες από το Δ/Ξ «ANNEZOYLA» Ν.Π. 10351. 
¶μεσα ποντίστηκε πλωτό φράγμα από το ανωτέρω Δ/Ξ και παράλληλα στην περιοχή έσπευσε πλωτό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, ενώ ξεκίνησαν διαδικασίες απορρύπανσης από απορρυπαντικά σκάφη ιδιωτικής εταιρείας. 
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ελευσίνας, η οποία διενεργεί την προανάκριση, κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία, συνελήφθησαν, ο Πλοίαρχος και ο Α΄ μηχανικός του Φ/Γ πλοίου.

πηγη

----------


## polykas

*Τ*_o ΟLYMPIC CHAMPION στην Ελευσίνα για τον ετήσιο του δεξαμενισμό..._

----------


## polykas

> *Τ*_o ΟLYMPIC CHAMPION στην Ελευσίνα για τον ετήσιο του δεξαμενισμό..._



_Σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή....
_

----------


## polykas

_Aquamarine στην Ελευσίνα για δεξαμενισμό..._

----------


## polykas

_Sky-wonder στον Σκαραμαγκά._

----------


## polykas

> *H ντάνα σιγά--σιγά μεγαλώνει.*
> 
> *Ελευσίνα 6-9-08.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Όντως μεγάλωσε... 7-3-200_*9*

P3070046.JPG

----------


## despo

Μα ποιο πλοίο ειναι το Atlantic Star ?.

----------


## Apostolos

Το sky wonder αν κατάλαβα καλα

----------


## despo

Και εμένα εκει πάει ο νους μου, αλλά δεν περίμενα οτι εχει αλλάξει όνομα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το sky wonder αν κατάλαβα καλα


 απολυτα σωστος ο Αποστολος.Ειναι η νεα ονομασια του Sky Wonder.

----------


## sylver23

*Ανέλκυση ναυαγίου από τον Κόλπο Ελευσίνας* 			 			 			 		  		 		 AΠOMENOYN ακόμη δεκατέσσερα ναυάγια, τα οποία είναι διάσπαρτα, για να «καθαρίσει» ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας καθώς πρόσφατα ολοκληρώθηκαν οι διαδικασίες ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου του «Aλκηστις»

περισσοτερα και πηγη

----------


## arcas

*Δυστυχως* ο ΟΛΕ έπεσε σε *απατεώνες* που είχαν οργανωμένο σχέδιο για να εκμεταλευτούν αυτήν την αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια του Οργανισμού. Ο ΟΛΕ με την διακύρηξη εκποίησε το Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ ¶λκηστις με ΝΠ 3045 που βρισκόταν ( και ακόμα βρίσκεται ) βυθισμένο στα 10 μέτρα .Τα κοράκια όμως σκέφτηκαν ότι έχουν την χρυσή ευκαιρία να "βουτήξουν" το Δ/Ξ ¶λκυστις ΝΠ 9104 που δεν ήταν βυθισμένο , απλά είχε νερά στο μηχανοστάσιο και ήταν καθισμένη η πρύμνη του. Έτσι εμφανίστηκαν στον διαγωνισμό του ΟΛΕ κα προσφέροντας 3.100 € πήραν το Ε/Γ ¶λκηστις. Κατόπιν σαν"κύριοι" προχώρησαν στην απάντληση του νερού απο το Δ/Ξ ¶λκηστις παρουσιάζοντάς την σαν ανέλκυση με μπαλόνια. Δυστυχώς οι υπεύθυνοι του ΟΛΕ δεν αντελήφθησαν την απάτη και άρχισαν να φωτογραφίζονται μπροστά στο "ανελκυσμένο" πλοίο. Κατόπιν μετέφεραν το Δ/Ξ στο ναυπηγείο Μπακόπουλου για διάλυση όπου και δήλωσαν ότι έχει ΝΠ 9104 και νηολόγησαν στο όνομά τους το Ε/Γ ¶λκηστις( αφού αυτό είχαν αγοράσει απο τον ΟΛΕ) και με το πιστοποιητικό κυριότας του Ε/Γ προσπάθησαν να εξαπατήσουν το λιμεναρχείο αλλά έγιναν αντιληπτοί.

----------


## arcas

Έτσι και μετά απο την ανακάλυψη της απάτης απο την Λιμενική Αστυνομία του Λιμεναρχείου Ελευσίνας συνελήφθησαν την Δευτέρα 13/04/2009 ο πλειοδότης του διαγωνισμού του ΟΛΕ και ο συνεργάτης  του και με την διαδικασία του αυτόφορου οδηγήθηκαν στον εισαγγελέα για τα περαιτέρω. Αυτός είναι πιθανόν και ο λόγος που απο το site του ΟΛΕ χάθηκε το άρθρο για την ανέλκυση του πλοίου

----------


## yannisa340

> Έτσι και μετά απο την ανακάλυψη της απάτης απο την Λιμενική Αστυνομία του Λιμεναρχείου Ελευσίνας συνελήφθησαν την Δευτέρα 13/04/2009 ο πλειοδότης του διαγωνισμού του ΟΛΕ και ο συνεργάτης  του και με την διαδικασία του αυτόφορου οδηγήθηκαν στον εισαγγελέα για τα περαιτέρω. Αυτός είναι πιθανόν και ο λόγος που απο το site του ΟΛΕ χάθηκε το άρθρο για την ανέλκυση του πλοίου


Και τελικά πότε θα βγάλουν το βαποράκι μου να δούμε το λείψανό του;

----------


## arcas

Μάλλον θα αργήσει γιατί το μέγεθος του πλοίου δεν καλύπτει τα έξοδα ανέλκυσης που είναι πάρα πολλά

----------


## Ellinis

Απίστευτα πράγματα! στην απάτη είμαστε πρωταθλητές... το δ/ξ Αλκηστις ήταν αυτό δίπλα στο Stacoco στην παραλία Ασπροπύργου?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> χθες το βραδυ κατα τη διαδικασια πλαγιοδετησης στο αγκυροβολιο Βλυχας Ελευσινας το φ/γ-ο/γ HELLENIC CARRIER NΠ10664 προσεκρουσε στο παρακειμενο αγκυροβολημενο ε/γ-ο/γ European express σημαιας Παναμα
> Το κεντρικο λιμεναρχειο απαγορευσε τον αποπλου και των δυο πλοιων μεχρι να προσκομιστουν βεβαιωτικα διατηρησης κλασης απο τους νηογνωμονες,ενω παραλληλα διενεργει προανακριση.
> παντως απο την προσκρουση προκληθηκαν μονο μικρης εκτασης υλικες ζημιες,χωρις να τραυματισθει καποιος η' να προκληθει θαλασσια ρυπανση.


πηγη theseanation.gr

----------


## sylver23

*Αποχωρεί η ThyssenKrupp και  κλείνουν τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά*

          Eνα ακόμη δύσκολο πρόβλημα καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει η νέα κυβέρνηση από τις πρώτες ημέρες ανάληψης των καθηκόντων της, καθώς στην κόψη του ξυραφιού βρίσκεται το μέλλον των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά και των 1.300 εργαζομένων που απασχολούνται σε αυτό, μετά την ανακοίνωση στο μέσον της εβδομάδας από τον γενικό διευθυντή των ναυπηγείων *Ακιο Iτο*, ότι στις 31 Οκτωβρίου σταματούν οι καταβολές των μισθών και στις αρχές του επομένου έτους η ThyssenKrupp αποχωρεί οριστικά από την Ελλάδα.  

*Περισσότερα....
Pathfinder*

----------


## sylver23

*Νεώριον: Ενδιαφέρον για αγορά μετοχών των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά*


Σε διαδικασία διαπραγματεύσεων έχει εισέλθει η εταιρεία Νεώριον *[NEOr.AT]*  , με στόχο να διερευνηθούν οι όροι για την πιθανή αγορά από εταιρεία του Ομίλου της των μετοχών των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά

Περισσότερα :Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Leo

Κάπου ανάμεσα στις δεξαμενές και άλλα πλοία εθεάθη και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, για όσους ανησυχούν. Να χαλογελάσει λίγο και ο cptbabis που όλα του τα πήραν απο το νησί του...

P1240922.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Κάπου ανάμεσα στις δεξαμενές και άλλα πλοία εθεάθη και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, για όσους ανησυχούν. Να χαλογελάσει λίγο και ο cptbabis που όλα του τα πήραν απο το νησί του...
> 
> P1240922.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ καπτεν!!!
Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και ενας Βιτσεντζος.

----------


## helatros68

Γνωστα πλοια σε ντανα στην Ελευσινα φωτογραφημενα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια στις 26.11.2009.


eleusina 26.11.09.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Γνωστα πλοια σε ντανα στην Ελευσινα φωτογραφημενα απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια στις 26.11.2009.
> 
> 
> eleusina 26.11.09.jpg


*Όμορφη φωτογραφική λήψη από τον φίλο Παύλο...*

----------


## gioannis13

Ενα ενδιαφερoν αρθρο απο την σημερινη ESPRESSO http://www.espressonews.gr/default.a...&artid=1150453

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχ τι μα....ιες λεει η καθε εφιμεριδα πιο γεωργιος εξπρες λεει?? :Confused:  :Confused: Αυτο το καιμενο εχει φιγει απο περισι ...

----------


## Speedkiller

Σοβαροί δημοσιογράφοι κ σοβαρό ρεπορτάζ................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Το μόνο που αξίζει απο το άρθρο είναι οι φωτογραφίες...

H συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα είναι το νούμερο ένα της παραπληροφόρησης...

Τι να λέμε τώρα.....

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν θα ήθελα να πω για το λάθος του δημοσιογράφου... Αλλά ρε παιδιά όλα αυτά τα σαπιοκάραβα έπρεπε να είχαν διαληθεί... Ούτε έξω από τα διαλυτήρια τρίτων χωρών δεν επικρατεί αυτό το χάος.. Μήπως η πολιτεία πρέπει να δει πιο ζεστά το θέμα...

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν θα ήθελα να πω για το λάθος του δημοσιογράφου... Αλλά ρε παιδιά όλα αυτά τα σαπιοκάραβα έπρεπε να είχαν διαληθεί... Ούτε έξω από τα διαλυτήρια τρίτων χωρών δεν επικρατεί αυτό το χάος.. Μήπως η πολιτεία πρέπει να δει πιο ζεστά το θέμα...


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω 1000% μαζί σου!!Επιτέλους να κάποιος που το θίγει το θέμα.
Ο κόπλος της Ελευσίνας και ειδικά η περιοχή της Γλύφας είναι γεμάτη με παροπλισμένα βυθισμένα και γενικά με πλοία σε αποσύνθεση.Πιστεύω οτί οι περισσότεροι την έχετε επισκευθεί και ξέρετε τι πάιζει.
Πρέπει επιτελους κάποιοι που θέλουν να λέγονται υπέθυνοι να δραστηριοποιηθούν και να αναλάβουν να απομακρύνουν όλα αυτα τα ναυάγια.Δεν είναι δυνατόν εν έτη 2010 ο κόπλος της Ελευσίνας να παρουσιάζει αυτή την φρικτή εικόνα με το Περιβάλλον να αργοπεθαίνει επειδή κάποιοι είναι *ΡΕΖΙΛΗΔΕΣ* και βαριούνται να δρασρτηριοποιηθούν :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν είναι ρεζίληδες!!!Είναι απλά μιζακηδες..... :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν είναι ρεζίληδες!!!Είναι απλά μιζακηδες.....


 Καί τα δύο μαζί !!!! :Mad:

----------


## sylver23

Είναι και λίγο κοροιδία αυτό που ανακοινώθηκε πριν λίγο καιρό οτι ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας καθαρίζει επειδή έγιναν διαγωνισμοί για ανέλκυση κτλ 11 ναυαγίων.
Δεν είναι τόσο θέμα τα 11 αυτά πλοια-ναυάγια αλλά η σαβούρα απο ότι υλικο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς στον κόλπο και τις ακτές του.
Αμορφες μάζες σιδερικών ,βάρκες,πλοιαράκια,σαβουρα απο τα ναυπηγεία ,εκατοντάδες είδη βουλιαγμενων και ημιβουλιαγμένων πλεούμενων.

Κάτι που είχα πεί μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού -Βαλτε τους γύφτους και τους τσιγγάνους μία βδομάδα ελεύθερα στις ακτές του κόλπου ,δεν θα μέινει τπτ στις ακτές απο σιδερικά και άλλα μέταλλα....
Φυσικά αυτό δεν γίνεται και ο λόγος είναι αυτός που ανέφερε ο Κώστας παραπάνω

----------


## opelmanos

> -Βαλτε τους γύφτους και τους τσιγγάνους μία βδομάδα ελεύθερα στις ακτές του κόλπου ,δεν θα μέινει τπτ στις ακτές απο σιδερικά και άλλα μέταλλα....


Να σου πώ η μόνη λύση θα ήταν αυτή!!!Με τα λεφτά που θα βγάλουν οι γύφτοι με τόση σαβούρά παλάτια θα έχτιζαν!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σε σημερινή πρωτομαγιάτικη δια θαλάσσης βόλτα στον κόλπο,είδα τα ......
Συγχωρέστε με για την ποιότητα,αλλά είναι απο τηλέφωνο :Sad: 

n1.jpg

n2.jpg

n3.jpg

n5.jpg

n6.jpg

----------


## Leo

Συνονόματε, συρετεύατε κιόλας?  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστούμε για το δια θαλάσσης ρεπορτάζ, μέχρι σήμερα είχαμε μόνο από ξηράς, άρα πρωτοτυπήσατε!!!!!

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Συνονόματε, συρετεύατε κιόλας? 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για το δια θαλάσσης ρεπορτάζ, μέχρι σήμερα είχαμε μόνο από ξηράς, άρα πρωτοτυπήσατε!!!!!


    Κατ ουσίαν,ήταν ενας συνδιασμός μιας βόλτας με τον γιό μου με σκοπό να δούμε καράβια (εγώ καραβολάτρης με 35 χρόνια υπηρεσίας και ο γιός μου,φοιτητής ναυπηγικής),  και δεύτερο επρεπε να συμπληρώσω ωρες στρωσίματος μηχανής και γνωριμίας με το  "σκάφος" (μεταξύ μας ποποβρέχτης 4,60).
   Μας αρεσε ομως και θα επαναληφθεί.

----------


## hayabusa

Μια ιστοσελίδα με εξαιρετικές αεροφωτογραφίες από τον κόλπο των θαυμάτων. Αξίζει να την δείτε 

http://www.photopassport.gr/elefsina.swf

----------


## Rocinante

> _ Φιλε rocinante σφιχταγκαλιασμενους τους βλεπω τους παλιοφιλους Αρσινοη,Ερμης,και Κιμωλος καρτερικα να περιμενουν..._


Πραγματικα φιλε TSS APOLLON.
Μελαγχολικη φωτογραφια. Το Duchess M. παραδιπλα χωρις παρεα... 

DSCN5595.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σκετη καταθλιψη...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ο κολπος της Ελευσινας οπως φαινοταν σημερα το πρωι !!
100_1007.jpg100_1005.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεγάλη κινητικότητα υπάρχει από το πρωί σήμερα στη ντάνα πλοίων που βρίσκεται νότια του κόλπου, κοντά στο Μπατσί της Σαλαμίνας. Πέντε ρυμουλκά, τα ΕΚΤΩΡ και ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Λυμπουσάκη, ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI και X του Παναγιωτάκη, τριγυρίζουν στο σημείο τις τελευταίες ώρες.

Να θυμίσουμε ότι στη ντάνα βρίσκονται εδώ και καιρό εκτός δύο-τριών φορτηγών πλοίων, τα Ro-Ro AEGEAN HEAVEN, AEGEAN STAR, AEGEAN FANTASY, AMMARI, ενώ λίγο καιρό μετά την παρακάτω φωτό (Σεπτέμβριος 2012) προστέθηκε το Ro-Ro CLAUDIA M, και την περασμένη άνοιξη το κρουαζιερόπλοιο CORAL μετά την αναχώρηση για scrap του THE CALYPSO.

Sept 2012.jpg
_Κόλπος Ελευσίνας - 09/2012_

----------


## SteliosK

*Κόλπος Ελευσίνας 10/03/2014*

Claudia M - Ammari - Aegean Fantasy - Aegean Heaven - Ecoleader - Trapani - Green Arrow 


6151.JPG 6152.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ρε να παρει η οργη, οσο βλεπω το Heaven εκει..το περισσοτερο μια πιανει... :Mad:  :Mad: 
Βεβαια..ξυδια λεει ο λαος και δικιο εχει..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σχέση με τις φωτό του φίλου SteliosK προ διμήνου (δύο ποστ παραπάνω), η ντάνα στη νότια πλευρά του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας αριθμεί δύο μέλη λιγότερα. Το τάνκερ _ECOLEADER_ που έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο για διάλυση, και το container ship _TRAPANI_ που επαναδραστηριοποιήθηκε.

Σε τρεις διαφορετικές σημερινές πόζες της ντάνας, βλέπουμε κατά σειρά (η απαρίθμηση σύμφωνα με την πρώτη φωτό) : Το bulk carrier _GREEN ARROW_ (IMO 8313063), και τα Ro/Ro _AEGEAN HEAVEN_ (IMO 9203605), _AEGEAN FANTASY_ (IMO 7700049), _AMMARI_ (IMO 7501613), _CLAUDIA M_ (IMO 6915881).

IMG_0161.jpg__IMG_0143.jpg__IMG_0067.jpg

Μπόνους (!!!!!) μερικές απόψεις της ντάνας στη βόρεια πλευρά του κόλπου, με τα _ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ_ και _DUCHESS M_, τραβηγμένες από την Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0094.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0042.jpg

Η ντάνα στην ημιβυθισμένη δεξαμενή στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, μετά την προσθήκη του _ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α_.

IMG_0020.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Eλευσίνα 21/06/2014*

Επτάνησος - Αρσινόη - Duchess M - Πηνελόπη Α 
sk_0249.jpg

Claudia M - Aegean Fantasy - Aegean Heaven - Green Arrow  
sk_0263.jpg

Quingdao Tower και δίπλα το γνωστό
sk_0243.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> *Eλευσίνα 21/06/2014*
> 
> 
> Claudia M - Aegean Fantasy - Aegean Heaven - Green Arrow  
> 
> sk_0263.jpg


Πάει και το Aegean Fantasy

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα όπως φαινοταν η ντάνα
Αmmari - Green Arrow

DSCN7781.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Το πλοίο που στη φωτογραφία είναι αριστερά από το AEGEAN FANTASY *το είδα τη Δευτέρα το πρωΐ να φεύγει ρυμουλκούμενο.* ¶ρα σε αυτή την ντάνα έχουν μείνει πλέον 2 πλοία.


Στη γνωστή ακτή και αυτό...*Εδώ* μπορούμε να δούμε φωτογραφία του Selim San

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο που στη φωτογραφία είναι αριστερά από το AEGEAN FANTASY το είδα τη Δευτέρα το πρωΐ να φεύγει ρυμουλκούμενο. ¶ρα σε αυτή την ντάνα έχουν μείνει πλέον 2 πλοία.





> Στη γνωστή ακτή και αυτό...*Εδώ* μπορούμε να δούμε φωτογραφία του Selim San


Και μιας και ξεχάστηκε να αναφερθεί το όνομα του πλοίου, πρόκειται βέβαια για το Ro/Ro _CLAUDIA M_ (1969 - IMO 6915881) το οποίο επί μακρόν "κοσμούσε" με _την παρουσία του_ ντάνα του κόλπου Ελευσίνας.

----------


## SteliosK

*Ελευσίνα 24/09/2014*

Ammari - Green Arrow - Go Public
sk8162.jpg DSCN8174.jpg sk8179.jpg

Και από την άλλη μεριά Επτάνησος - Αρσινόη - Duchess M - Πηνελόπη Α
sk8184.jpg sk8187.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό το DUCHESS M. φανταστείτε πόσο μπλεγμένο είναι κ  έχει γλυτώσει μέχρι τώρα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην περιοχή Βλύχα, μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα, το μοτορσιπάκι _ΜΕΜΑ_ (1965 - IMO 6602977) και η παντόφλα - φορτηγό _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_.

IMG_0652.jpg

Λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα παραπέρα, η γνωστή ντάνα της ημιβυθισμένης περιοχής, με το έρμο το _ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ_ να ...ασφυκτιά (με εμφανή κλίση) από τον ...εναγκαλισμό του _ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ_.

IMG_0560.jpg

Στον μώλο της AEGEAN το καταμαράν _ΔΙΟΝ_ συνεχίζει την πολυετή εγκατάλειψη του (μωρέ αν δεν βουλιάξει πρώτα, δεν το μετακινούμε !!!) έχοντας δίπλα του ότι έχει απομείνει πιά από ένα όμορφο ιστιοφόρο, που βρισκόταν επίσης επί πολλά χρόνια στην ίδια θέση.

IMG_0596.jpg

Τέλος, μια όμορφη -θέλω να πιστεύω- σύνθεση, στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας με το φορτηγό πλοίο _BARIS_ (1987 - IMO 8716019). 

IMG_0616.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*nauagio1-thumb-large.jpg


Ανάσυρση 19 ναυαγίων στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .........πήγε Ελευσίνα και έδεσε στο γνωστό λιμανάκι των παντοφλών-φορτηγών, στην θέση Κρόνος.





> ......Προφανώς ΚΡΟΝΟΣ από το παλιό εργοστάσιο εκεί στην Ελευσίνα.Η περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι πάντως.


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, αυτό γνώριζα και εγώ, ότι η περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι. Το είχα μάθει μάλιστα ρωτόντας εδώ στο φόρουμ, πριν το αποκαλούσα ως ....."το γνωστό μας λιμανάκι στην δυτική Ελευσίνα" !!!!!!

Το  θέμα όμως είναι ότι όταν πριν τρεις μήνες το _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ ημιβυθίστηκε στο  ίδιο ακριβώς λιμανάκι, το υπουργείο στην ανακοίνωση της είδησης  αναφέρθηκε καθαρά και μόνο στην περιοχή ΚΡΟΝΟΣ. Σου παραθέτω το σχετικό απόσπασμα,




> Εισροή υδάτων στο πρυμναίο μέρος του* Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ'' ΝΠ 987*  παρατηρήθηκε,  πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από στελέχη του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ελευσίνας.  Το εν λόγω πλοίο ελλιμενίζεται _στην περιοχή ''ΚΡΟΝΟΣ'' Ελευσίνας_ και  τελεί υπό απαγόρευση απόπλου.


και _εδώ_ μπορείς να διαβάσεις ολόκληρη την είδηση από το site του υπουργείου (τελευταία, κάτω κάτω). Τελικά, ποιό από τα δύο είναι το σωστό, _περιοχή ΚΡΟΝΟΣ_, ή _περιοχή Καλυμπάκι_, ή μήπως είναι σωστά και τα δύο ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΕV,  υποθέτω ότι ισχύουν αμφότερα. ΚΡΟΝΟΣ πρέπει να είναι πιό εντοπισμένη.Σαν να λέμε στα Λεμονάδικα εκεί μπροστά στον ΗΣΑΠ.

----------


## nikos.man

Να μπώ στην κουβέντα των δύο φίλων όντας Ελευσιναίος για να λύσω την απορία τους.Στην περιοχή όντως ισχύουν και τα δύο ονόματα.Μάλιστα υπάρχει και τρίτη ονομασία αλλά για να μην μπερδευτούμε κι άλλο να πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή.Η περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι όμως όπως πολύ εύστοχα εντόπισε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia λόγω της εκεί ύπαρξης των εργοστασίων των εταιρειών"Χημικόν εργοστάσιον χρωμάτων και βερνικιών ΙΡΙΣ Ε.Ε" και Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Οινοπνευματοποιίας η οινοπνευματοποιία ΚΡΟΝΟΣ,η περιοχή έμεινε γνωστή με τα ονόματα τους,καθώς στην αρχή του αιώνα δεν υπήρχε οικιστική δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή και τα δύο εργοστάσια ,που είναι δίπλα δίπλα,υπήρχαν μόνο στον χώρο.Έτσι είθισται η περιοχή να λέγεται κατά καιρούς είτε ΙΡΙΣ είτε ΚΡΟΝΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε nikos.man, εγώ είχα πει ότι η ευρύτερη περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι.Δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιός Ελευσίνιος (έτσι λέγονται οι καταγόμενοι από Ελευσίνα :Fat: } είσαι αλλά τουλάχιστον το θυμάμαι από τότε που έπεσε εκεί πιό πάνω σε μιά οικοδομή το Αlbatros.

----------


## nikos.man

Φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης είμαι αισίως 30 χρόνια :Fat: .Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα.


> *Η περιοχή λέγεται Καλυμπάκι* όμως όπως πολύ εύστοχα εντόπισε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia λόγω της εκεί ύπαρξης των εργοστασίων των εταιρειών"Χημικόν εργοστάσιον χρωμάτων και βερνικιών ΙΡΙΣ Ε.Ε" και Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Οινοπνευματοποιίας η οινοπνευματοποιία ΚΡΟΝΟΣ,η περιοχή έμεινε γνωστή με τα ονόματα τους,καθώς στην αρχή του αιώνα δεν υπήρχε οικιστική δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή και τα δύο εργοστάσια ,που είναι δίπλα δίπλα,υπήρχαν μόνο στον χώρο.Έτσι είθισται η περιοχή να λέγεται κατά καιρούς είτε ΙΡΙΣ είτε ΚΡΟΝΟΣ.


Απλά εννοώ ότι και Καλυμπάκι να την πεις(με την κανονική της ονομασία) και ΙΡΙΣ,ΚΡΟΝΟΣ να την πεις πάλι στο ίδιο μέρος θα καταλήξεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης είμαι αισίως 30 χρόνια.Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα.Απλά εννοώ ότι και Καλυμπάκι να την πεις(με την κανονική της ονομασία) και ΙΡΙΣ,ΚΡΟΝΟΣ να την πεις πάλι στο ίδιο μέρος θα καταλήξεις.


Φίλε nikos.man,γιά το Καλυμπάκι δεν νομίζω να έχουμε διαφωνία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με το μπατάρισμα - ημιβύθιση του ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ μάθαμε έστω και..... ξώφαλτσα από την ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου, την ονομασία της "διαβόητης" _πλωτής ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής_ στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Βλύχας.




> Διαπιστώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ελευσίνας, ότι ημιβυθίστηκε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ” Ν.Π. 5337, το οποίο βρισκόταν πλαγιοδετημένο επί της _πλωτής δεξαμενής “ΚΡΗΤΗ” Ν.Π. 16_, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή “ΒΛΥΧΑ” Ελευσίνας, με αποτέλεσμα να επικάθησει η αριστερή πλευρά του στον πυθμένα ενώ μέρος της δεξιάς, να παραμένει στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.


Και λέω "διαβόητη" διότι χρησιμοποιούμενη ως η βάση ντάνας, έχει "φιλοξενήσει" κατά καιρούς πάρα πολλά γνωστά μας υπό παροπλισμό πλοία.

----------


## nauxa

Αυτη η δεξεμενη ειναι η πρωτη πλωτη δεξεμενη του Νεωριου Συρου που ειχε εγκατασταθει στο ανατολικο τμημα του λιμενα. Σε φωτο της εποχης διακρινεται ευκρινως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρία καραβάκια που ...κοσμούσαν την γνωστή ντάνα στην παραλία του Ασπροπύργου, απεμακρύνθησαν εκ των δεξιών του θρυλικού _ΣΤΑΚΟΚΟ_, και βρίσκονται πλέον μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Σάββα στη Γλύφα Ελευσίνας, δίπλα στο _NOOR ONE_ (πρώην ΚΥΘΝΟΣ).

Πρόκειται για τα δύο μικρά _LOGOS_ και _DIALA_ που είχαν κατασχεθεί για υποθέσεις λαθρεμπορίου καπνού (έχουμε αναφερθεί _και στα δύο εδώ_), και το μικρό γκαζαδικάκι _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Ι_ (1964 - ΙΜΟ 6417035).

IMG_0255.jpg__IMG_0258.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 24/01/2016_

Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια τον λόγο αυτής της μετακίνησης, πολύ δε περισσότερο από την στιγμή που το ναυπηγείο Σάββα δεν δουλεύει (τουλάχιστον το τελευταίο διάστημα) ως διαλυτήριο. Αυτός είναι βέβαια και ο λόγος που η παντόφλα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ_ παραμένει "ακέραια" τραβηγμένη έξω, ενώ είχε οδηγηθεί εκεί πριν αρκετούς μήνες για να διαλυθεί.

IMG_0236.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 24/01/2016_

Έτσι στην ντάνα του Ασπροπύργου παρέμειναν πλέον μόνο τα _ΔΡΕΠΑΝΟ_ και _ΑΤΛΑΣ_ (πρώην ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ), και βέβαια το _ΣΤΑΚΟΚΟ_ που μετά από αρκετά χρόνια το ξαναβλέπουμε και πάλι "ολόκληρο".

IMG_0287.jpg__IMG_0290__.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - 24/01/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

Μια βόλτα,για να δούμε το Αγαπημένο,και Αξέχαστο σε εμένα. Πηνελόπη Α
DSC_0025.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σχέση με το προ διμήνου (+) αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ (δες και φωτό), από την ντάνα του Ασπρόπυργου απομακρύνθηκε ένα ακόμα πλοίο, το _ATLAS_ όπως _είδαμε ήδη εδώ_, ενώ στην ντάνα των παροπλισμένων μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα προστέθηκε και το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ (_εδώ_). Στον Ασπρόπυργο πλέον μόνα τους τα _ΣΤΑΚΟΚΟ_ και _ΔΡΑΠΑΝΟ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε από την ντάνα των παροπλισμένων - εγκαταλειμένων μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ (για Aliaga), αλλά προστέθηκαν εκτός από ένα μεγάλο αλιευτικό, το μότορσιπ _AMARANTHUS_ (ΙΜΟ 7947037) που βρισκόταν για πολύ καιρό κατεσχεμένο στην Ζάκυνθο και ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα πριν λίγες ημέρες από το ρυμουλκό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ (ΙΜΟ 7210733),

IMG_0095.jpg__IMG_0070.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 26/06/2016_

και (δίπλα του) το μικρό ρυμουλκό _ΜΙΜΗΣ Π_ (της Standard Shipping - Πόρτολος) το οποίο τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας.

IMG_0007.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 26/06/2016_

Ενώ όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στην τελευταία φωτό, το μικρό _LOGOS_ (δες τέσσερα ποστ πιό πάνω, Νο 92), έχει μπατάρει και μισοβυθιστεί στην ίδια θέση που βρισκόταν.

IMG_0064.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 26/06/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σε οριακή κατάσταση το SLOPS στην Βλύχα! (βίντεο)*

*Μετά τις τελευταίες βροχοπτώσεις η στάθμη των πετρελαιοειδών καταλοίπων στα αμπάρια του ημιδιαλυμένου πλοίου SLOPS, στην Βλύχα, έχει φτάσει σε οριακή θέση.*
*Ούτε ένα πλωτό περίφραγμα δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί από τον ΟΛΕ!*
*Στο μεταξύ σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η Εισαγγελική έρευνα για το θέμα ύστερα από την καταγγελία μας της 1ης Ιουνίου.*
*Με ενδιαφέρον αναμένονται και οι επίσημες απαντήσεις της πολιτείας ενώπιον της Βουλής ύστερα από ερωτήσεις Βουλευτών στο πλαίσιο άσκησης κοινοβουλευτικού ελέγχου για το σοβαρό θέμα.
ΠΗΓΗ

Η Σαλαμίνα βάλετε από παντού και το Κράτος κάνει βόλτες με F16.* :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ένα _αφιέρωμα_ που έκανε πριν τέσσερις ημέρες το newsbeast.gr στα παροπλισμένα και εγκατελειμμένα πλοία στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, παρατίθεται και ένα _πολύ ενδιαφέρον βίντεο_ στο οποίο βλέπουμε (κυρίως από αέρος) σχεδόν "τα πάντα όλα".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oμολογουμένως ενδιαφέρον βίντεο!

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό το ναυάγιο που φαίνεται στο βίντεο, το έχει δει κανείς που βρίσκεται;

4444.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως ενδιαφέρων βίντεο, ειδικά στο SLOP τώρα που αρχίζουν οι βροχές ......όλα τα λάδια-πετρέλαια που φαίνονται θα ...χυθούν στη θάλασσα. 
Αυτό επιδιώκει το κράτος και οι πολιτικάντηδες.... να καταντήσουν την ένδοξη Σαλαμίνα......έναν απέραντο σκουπιδότοπο με πλοία σαπάκια και βυθισμένα?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο χθεσινό φωτορεπορτάζ από τον κόλπο και την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ελευσίνας, είδαμε ήδη στα θέματα τους το ρυμουλκό _ΜΙΜΗΣ Π_, το "λαθραίο" _LOGOS_, τους παλιούς μας φίλους _ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ_ και _ΣΑΜΟΣ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ_, τα τρία ρυμουλκά _της CMI OFFSHORE_, την ντάνα των _TOISA vessels_, και το μικρό πρώην Ουκρανικό _ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ_.

Τρεις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον χώρο του πρώην ναυπηγείου Σάββα, με τα πρώην βυθισμένα και προσφάτως ανελκυσμένα _ΜΙΜΗΣ Π_, _LOGOS_ και φορτηγόλαντζα _ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ_, την παντόφλα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ_ και το εγκαταλειμμένο μοτορσιπάκι _AMARANTHUS_.

IMG_0418.jpg__IMG_0428.jpg__IMG_0456.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

Όσο για τις άλλες ντάνες, να δούμε τα πέντε Heavy Lift Vessels της _Dockwise_ (διακρίνω μόνο το όνομα του _TRANSPORTER_ (1992 - IMO 8918930),

IMG_0373.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018
_
την ντάνα με τα Drill Ships _OCEAN RIG MYLOS, OCEAN RIG APOLLO, OCEAN RIG OLYMPIA, OCEAN RIG PAROS, OCEAN RIG ATHENA_  και στην άκρη δεξιά το Container Ship _DIAMANTIS P_ (1998 - IMO 9146314), και τέλος την ντάνα όπου βρίσκεται και το _ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ_ με το Lng Tanker _GOLAR SPIRIT_ (1981 - IMO 7373327), το Tanker *ABERDEEN* (1992 - IMO 8918930), και το _DOCEVENUS_.

IMG_0364.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο κόλπος έχει πολλά δεμένα αυτοκινητάδικα μάλλον λόγω κορωνοϊού.Προς το Μπατσί αλλά κ σε καινούργια ντάνα ανοικτά του Σκαραμαγκά.
Από Βλυχάδα μέχρι Καλυμπάκι τοποθετήθηκαν τελευταία από το λιμεναρχείο πινακίδες με πολλά απαγορεύεται ανάμεσα στα οποία η βιντεοσκόπηση κ η φωτογράφιση.Θα έχει πολλά κρατικά μυστικά φαίνεται στη περιοχή... :Tennis:  Υπερβάλλων ζήλος!

----------

